# Những kiểu tóc ngắn đẹp thế này bảo sao các chị em không thi nhau "xuống tóc" hè 2018



## mai lan (8/6/18)

Hè năm nay các bạn gái đua nhau đi cắt tóc ngắn. Hẳn phải có lý do khiến phái đẹp mê mẩn "xuống tóc" như vậy.

*Những kiểu tóc ngắn đẹp thế này bảo sao các chị em không thi nhau "xuống tóc" hè 2018*
Những ngày hè oi bức, nóng nực đã ghé thăm, những kiểu tóc dài khiến chị em càng thêm khó chịu, chỉ muốn cắt phăng mái tóc cho mát mẻ. Hãy tham khảo những kiểu tóc ngắn dưới đây, vừa mang lại sự trẻ trung, năng động nhưng cũng không kém phần dịu dàng nữ tính. 

*Tóc ngắn uốn cúp đuôi mái thưa - Kiểu tóc ngắn đẹp cho mặt tròn trán cao*
Trào lưu mái thưa từ phim điện ảnh đã trở nên rất sôi sục trong đại bộ phận giới trẻ. Đây không chỉ là mốt mà còn là một trong những kiểu tóc mái đẹp dành cho những người có khuôn mặt tròn.



​
Nếu muốn có được sự kết hợp hoàn hảo, bạn nên chọn cho mình kiểu tóc lob hoặc bob với phần đuôi uốn cúp vào trong để che được vẻ đầy đặn của mình. Với kiểu tóc ngắn cho mặt tròn trán cao này, gương mặt bạn sẽ trở nên thon gọn và thanh tú hơn rất nhiều.

*Tóc ngang vai uốn phồng *



​
Tóc ngang vai uốn phồng kết hợp với phần mái dài ôm lấy phần má phúng phính của những cô nàng mặt tròn, phần đuôi uốn phồng vào nếp tạo sự cân bằng tuyệt đối. Đây là kiểu tóc ngắn uốn phồng cho mặt tròn đẹp nhất bạn nên lựa chọn.

*Tóc bob dập phồng – Kiểu tóc ngắn đẹp cho cô nàng mặt tròn tóc mỏng*
Chiều dài mái tóc ngắn rất quan trọng đối với ý đồ che khuyết điểm của những cô nàng mặt tròn. Nhưng bên cạnh đó, kiểu tóc cũng quan trọng không kém.



​
Đối với các cô nàng mặt tròn tóc mỏng thì có thể kiểu tóc bob dập phồng là cách tốt nhất để tăng độ dày của mái tóc mà vẫn tôn được vẻ đáng yêu của gương mặt. Nếu muốn tăng thêm vẻ cá tính, từ kiểu tóc ngắn cho mặt tròn tóc mỏng như thế này, bạn có thể uốn xoăn xù nhẹ và nhuộm màu gần với màu tóc của mình.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

